# Ok, it's tacky, but it works... :)



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Eager to try some new tricks I "used" my niece (who has a fabulous 
collections of opera LP's by the way!) 
to advertise some of my classical 33rpm and 45rpm youtube movies. 
Every time she puts a record down you can click on the link 
of the video. To my surprise, it works... 






Have fun! 
Rolf


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ha mooie truck


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Very cool.


----------

